

Is the traditional inbox getting old? re:me addresses issue - mauyeung
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=px8gDDPW1W8

======
ychertov
How guys, what was the worst thing that happened to you when you neglected
someone?

For me, I lost a few potential dates back in the day

------
lalachan
I think I missed some cool deals or event invites from friends.. :P

